# Bluetooth PIN lost!!!



## lakers2k177 (Sep 23, 2006)

Has anyone ever lost thier PIN (passcode) for bluetooth enabled 3 series, and had any luck getting it from the dealer? I called the service department and nobody seems to know how i can get this passcode. I got a new phone but cannot link it to my car like the other phone. Any help locating this passcode? I cant find the materials for bluetooth that came with the car. 
Mario


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

On most cars you generate your own passcode during the pairing process. 

If there is a fixed code, i.e. if you have an much older car, it would be on the side of the ULF on a label or tag.


----------



## lakers2k177 (Sep 23, 2006)

*That worked*

Yes it was there. Thanks for the help!


----------



## goingfasterbmw (Sep 24, 2006)

if you have nav with i-drive the code is 0000... If you don't have nav take it to a service department that know what they are doing and they can hook it up and get the code. The code should be on the bt box in the trunk to I think.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Jspira said:


> On most cars you generate your own passcode during the pairing process.
> 
> If there is a fixed code, i.e. if you have an much older car, it would be on the side of the ULF on a label or tag.


Mr. J!
I paired my phone with car in Munich. When car get redelivered (I hope next week) do I have all my seating or they will be erased do to disconnected battery during transportation?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

nivki89 said:


> Mr. J!
> I paired my phone with car in Munich. When car get redelivered (I hope next week) do I have all my seating or they will be erased do to disconnected battery during transportation?


Your battery is not disconnected during transport. Your settings should be there - mine always are.


----------



## OCNYBMW (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes you need to look on the ULF for the label. The dealer will not be able to help you, and you will not be able to query the system to show it.


----------



## bigsmooth469 (Feb 24, 2008)

where is the ULF located?


----------



## PeteC (Jun 11, 2004)

On my 330XI my ULF is located in the "media stack" in the trunk on the left side. You may not see the tag unless you remove it (move it). On the X3 it is also located in the rear left side area below and on the bottom of the compartment. The ULF pass code key is easy to read. I have my code keys in with my manuals etc.


----------

